# My Haunt is about 80% up and running!



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

After 3 days of hard work things are looking very good, no major snags...The Fence went up first.

Props up:

Boneyard BBQ
Hell Pit
All Tombstones with various Ground breakers.
Talking Reaper
"Dougie" Stirring Witch with her two other Friends (Witches)
"Terror Eyes"
All ambient Lighting.
Dracula Prop

Left to do:

I-Zombie Lightning Machine
Coffin Sit up (Pneumatic)
Tombstone Reacher (will be on motion sensor)
Crank Ghost

I couldn't be more happy with the Wiches, they exceeded my expectations, I will post pics when I get a little more time.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is great! can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I gotta be me!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

too funny moon dog!
Dang.....how'd you do that?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Done already??!?!?!?!


What about the last minute stress that is the true meaning of this holiday??!?!?!?!


Overachiever.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sickening, isn't it?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

slimy said:


> Done already??!?!?!?!


I'll bet he has his X-Mas shopping done before Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> Dang.....how'd you do that?


 Ancient Chinese secret!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> Ancient Chinese secret!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)




----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> I'll bet he has his X-Mas shopping done before Thanksgiving as well!


Nope, not a big Christmas Guy, I'm all about Halloween. I plan all year and always have the stuff up early..Why bust your butt all year then have your Haunt up for 2 weeks???? I want to enjoy the Fruits of my labor!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Good, that gives you plenty of time to drive up to LI and help me and Richie!!!!!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Actually I'd love to!


----------

